# 0x1371 for R15-100



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

When I woke up this morning, I had a notice that a new firmware upgrade had been downloaded overnight. It does include the darkening of channels that I don't receive. Is there anything else of note that 0x1371 will add to my unit?

thanks


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I keep looking at this to see what others will say.
I went to the DirecTV forum to see if there are any posts there. There are none.
I had an R15 until 2 months ago when I upgraded it to an HR24.

It must be just minor changes. Have you tried the Fast Forward to see if it hangs when on FF2 speed ? I remember that as being a minor problem.


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

jimmie57 said:


> I keep looking at this to see what others will say.
> I went to the DirecTV forum to see if there are any posts there. There are none.
> I had an R15 until 2 months ago when I upgraded it to an HR24.
> 
> It must be just minor changes. Have you tried the Fast Forward to see if it hangs when on FF2 speed ? I remember that as being a minor problem.


That is one of the things that I did notice. Both 30sec slip and x2 ff seem to be working as intended (so far). I have used both and not seen a single hang up.

Thanks
Carl


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Excellent. Glad to hear it.


----------



## dielray (Aug 5, 2009)

Any signs of freezing or blacking out video?


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

dielray said:


> Any signs of freezing or blacking out video?


I never had the 0x136b firmware and didn't suffer any sort of video blackout. The only sort of freezing I had seen previously was in using FF 2X or the 30 second slip. I haven't noticed any tendency to freeze using either one with 1371.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The new software also upgrades the "DirecTV Cinema" option. Instead of being a tab in the playlist, it's now an option from the MENU.

Speaking of the menu, the system menu has changed. Now there is a choice that then makes you choose if you want "more info" or to run a diagnostic test. The diagnostic test also has improved response messages.

There is one IRRITATING new feature. When you batch delete programs you get the annoying pop-up when it finishes instead of just returning to the playlist (with the shows deleted).

There are other subtle changes to the user interface (UI) too numerous to mention. But basically, the operation of the DVR has not changed. (They didn't come up with user-irritating changes like eliminating the ** delete feature or blocking trickplay when the PIG is displayed like on some OTHER receivers)


----------

